# fuck buddy



## Leda

Hi everyone! Which is the equivalent in Italian for  " fuckbuddy or bedbuddy" ?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Prepare for a slap if you ask someone to be your fuckbuddy.


----------



## rambler

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Prepare for a slap if you ask someone to be your fuckbuddy.


 
Not necessarily. I would be THRILLED to be asked.
(Probably bring tears of joy to my old eyes.)


----------



## Leda

God knows if it's the best relationship I can have with a man....! ( yeah,it is a bit sad ...)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Actually, you're right. I was thinking of in a formal situation to an unknown woman stranger. 



> Not necessarily. I would be THRILLED to be asked.
> (Probably bring tears of joy to my old eyes.)


..hahahaah


----------



## erick

Seriously I too would like to know how to say this in Italian.
There are times when fuckbuddies are appropriate and fun.


----------



## Leda

Please Italians!! do translate it for us!! yayaya ;P


----------



## Alxmrphi

I think I can see a crowd gathering.


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Would it be like... amica/amico di fottere? That sounds too long... needs some sort of short thing- like "Fottamico" haha. I don't know though, non sono italiano.


----------



## Elisa68

Non c'è un corrispondente in italiano.
Si potrebbe rendere con:

_Compagno di sesso._

Una frase del tipo:

_He is my  fuckbuddy._

potrebbe essere tradotta con:

_Lo uso solo per il sesso_.


----------



## erick

Elisa, non si può inventare una parola tipo: ... «amica di scoppa?»
Compagno di sesso mi sembra un po' troppo pulito.


----------



## Alfry

Al massimo "compagno di scopate ".

Ma effettivamente faccio fatica a trovare un termine analogo senza dover usare un "giro di parole".


----------



## erick

By the way Leda, how would you say it in Spanish?  (For all I know it might be close to something in Italian)

Alfry - I think with the distribution of "Sex and the City" there must be a lot of translators who have toiled with equivalents in their language.


----------



## danalto

My try: 

*scopamica
scopamico* (as a sort of joke)
or
*compagno /a di letto *(more _serious_)


----------



## lsp

erick said:
			
		

> Elisa, non si può inventare una parola tipo: ... «amica di scoppa?»
> Compagno di sesso mi sembra un po' troppo pulito.


"Compagno di sesso" troppo pulito? Non penso. È quello che è.


----------



## erick

danalto said:
			
		

> *scopamica
> scopamico* (as a sort of joke)


Heheh, a me piacciono i tuoi suggerimenti creativi.  Li posso usare tra i miei amici (oppure scopamiche).


----------



## Alfry

Mi viene in mente anche:
"Lui/Lei è la mia  scopata/scopatina "


----------



## moodywop

I must admit that at first _scopamica _sounded to me like a name for a new type of broom but then I found out that the word actually exists. In a movie it was used to translate _friend with benefits_, which apparently is the same as a  _fuckbuddy._
I've also found variants such as _trombamico-a _
This old-fashioned die-hard romanticone doesn't like any of these words


----------



## ElaineG

moodywop said:
			
		

> I must admit that at first _scopamica _sounded to me like a name for a new type of broom but then I found out that the word actually exists. In a movie it was used to translate _friend with benefits_, which apparently is the same as a  _fuckbuddy._
> I've also found variants such as _trombamico-a _
> This old-fashioned die-hard romanticone doesn't like any of these words


 
Friend with benefits is a bit nicer than fuckbuddy . I have heard people (much younger and hipper than me) refer to each other as friends with benefits to each other's faces. I've only heard the term fuckbuddy used to describe someone behind that someone's back.


----------



## DanyD

I heard the word "sguinza" once or twice referring to a girl you use just for sex, or anyway nor for a serious relationship, but I guess it would be understood just by some teenagers in Veneto (in the north-east of Italy)...


----------



## Raphillon

Io ho sentito dire:

"E' il suo manico" (a boy)
"E' il suo fodero" (a girl)

Non sono parole "sporche", ma trovo il concetto alquanto volgare


----------



## You little ripper!

_This_ movie review translates _friend with benefits _as _scopamica._


----------



## fox71

Scusate se mi intrometto... Premetto che non avevo mai sentito prima questa parola in inglese, però "scopamica" non mi sembra una grande traduzione... Può essere un adattamento sicuramente SIMPATICO, ma il significato di questa nuova parola si può capire solo dal contesto... E poi nella traduzione si perde il termine volgare (o colorito) di "fuck"... 
Io personalmente lo tradurrei in "il mio trombatore personale"... oppure "scopatore personale"... Non pretendo di avere ragione, ho solamente detto la mia...
Un saluto a tutti...
CIAO
FOX


----------



## foscus

Simply, we do not have this word, exactly as we do not have any word for privacy and for hangover. We use a few words to mean that.
Of course there are italian words that need more than one word to be translated in english


----------



## Leda

Thanks a lot for showing me all  this expressions I can use! In Spanish we don´t have a single word, we say: " amigo con derecho a roce"...it is the most fequent thing, meaning you are  "more" than a friend...
XXX
Sorry I´ve been a bit late! ;P


----------



## sweetiepie

AMICO/AMICA DI LETTO. 
Forse troppo politicamente corretto... 
too politically correct???


----------



## Alxmrphi

foscus said:
			
		

> Simply, we do not have this word, exactly as we do not have any word for privacy and for hangover.



I knew Italian wines were meant to be good, but if you can have as much as you want and not get hangovers, phwoah. It must be expressed somehow?


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I knew Italian wines were meant to be good, but if you can have as much as you want and not get hangovers, phwoah. It must be expressed somehow?


Search _hangover_, there have been numerous threads on it.


----------



## gazzilloro

Another vote for «trombamico» -- I just read it in a _Corriere_ piece about the Libero blog «Bigbabol».  Fwiw, the young women bloggers hail from Vicenza/Veneto.


----------



## Ottavio Amato

Amichetta/o potrebbe andar bene. Certo, rispetto a  fuckbuddy perde un po' di... ehm... poesia.


----------



## Alekos985

In Livorno we say "amico trombino", but I think in all Tuscany this might be used and it's understandable in all Italy (I'm almost sure). Well, it's not proper Italian, but anyway you can keep that vulgar "fuck" from "fuckbuddy" wich is translated with "trombino" (from "trombare" = to fuck). And it's funny to say as well..!

A Livorno noi diciamo "Amico trombino" *per* dire "fuckbuddy", ma ci sta che sia usato anche in molte altre parti della Toscana, ed è comprensibile per gran parte degli italiani (credo). Vabbe', non è che sia italiano proprio corretto, ma perlomeno si mantiene il "fuck" (la volgarità), ed è anche simpatico..!     (o no?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Anche per me trombamica, l'ho sentito diverse volte, anche se non qui a Milano, ma nel sud.


----------



## Lorena1970

Trombamica to refer to girls/women, trombamico to refer to guys/men.
Even though these two words better correspond to FWB,i.e. these words are less vulgar more  affectional and nice than how it is fuckbuddy in English...


----------



## tamadelem

I usually say "amico di sesso" but also "scopamico"


----------



## elettrolince

I'd translate too "amico/a di letto".

But I do prefer the term "concubina" (or, even if it's a gender-twisting assumption, "concubino" for a male).
Although it has a slightly different nuance (much better, in my humble opinion!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elettrolince said:


> I'd translate too "amico/a di letto".
> 
> But I do prefer the term "concubina" (or, even if it's a gender-twisting assumption, "concubino" for a male).
> Although it has a slightly different nuance (much better, in my humble opinion!)



You can't translate "fucking buddy" with concubino: different meaning and totally different register.
Two f-ing buddies don't live together (whereas comcubini do) but they just meet up for sex.


----------



## elettrolince

Yes, you're right.
But I still prefer to call "concubina" my "amica di letto"...
Honestly I don't care so much about definitions from the vocabulary... at least in this case!


Anyway, since we're speaking of translations, your specification is correct.


----------



## cavillous

Scusate la domanda banale.Ma buddy in inglese non è un termine usato tra amici di sesso maschile?E se si quindi fuckbuddy dovrebbe riferisi agli amici (gay) con cui si può fare sesso regolarmente per puro divertimento.


----------



## TrentinaNE

cavillous said:


> Ma buddy in inglese non è un termine usato tra amici di sesso maschile?


Non sempre.  Il "fuck-buddy" di un uomo può essere una donna.

Elisabetta


----------



## Denio91

direi che "compagno di scopate" è quello che rende perfettamente l'idea


----------



## Astropolyp

Denio91 said:


> direi che "compagno di scopate" è quello che rende perfettamente l'idea



Concordo e aggiungo la variante "compagno di chiavate". "Scopamico" secondo me non è ne abbastanza volgare ne abbastanza divertente.


----------



## stagg

IMHO "compagno di scopate" è ambiguo: può significare un amico con cui si va in cerca di avventure sessuali o a prostitute o simile. Il termine "trombamico" è più univoco e indica una persona con cui non si ha una relazione sentimentale stabile, ma ci si fa solo del sesso.


----------



## ArtChops

I usually use "trombamico/a" or, less frequently, "scopamico/a" to indicate a friend with benefit. 
I find them a very common Italian expression (at least in the North), not a translation from English.


----------



## Sandro63

Trombamico andava già qualche anno fa, adesso si usa anche scopamico. Trombamico( trombare= fuck  , amico= friend, buddy) trombamico is a term already in use years ago, nowadays you can hear people use scopamico as well( scopa, from scopare= fuck)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sandro63 said:


> Trombamico( tromba re= fuck, amico= friend, buddy) trombamico is a term already in use years ago, nowadays you can hear people use scopamico as well(


Per me sono parole odiose. Io direi amico/a amante, ma è forse troppo delicato per  fuck buddy. Scherzosamente anche "amico con licenza di  scopare".


----------



## Holymaloney

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me sono parole odiose. Io direi amico/a amante, ma è forse troppo delicato per  fuck buddy. Scherzosamente anche "amico con licenza di  scopare".


I don't like them either Pietruzzo . A friend of mine used to refer to her lovers as Collaboratori Sessuali (aka CS)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Holymaloney said:


> . A friend of mine used to refer to her lovers as Collaboratori Sessuali (aka CS)


Hmm..."Collaboratori sessuali" would fit better for "professionals", as I see it.


----------



## NickEnglishItalian

Scopamico, I heard a few teens or girls in their 20s using this word a lot. Fucking buddy sounds more natural in English, though I don't know much about teen English. I'd use friend with benefits, sounds less rude. And in Italian I'd say amico da letto. I'm 43 though.


----------

